# Woman On Tracks Recovering Cell Phone Hit By Train



## tp49 (Feb 11, 2004)

> Subway Train Kills Queens Woman Picking Up CellphoneBy THOMAS J. LUECK
> 
> Published: February 11, 2004
> 
> ...


This article is in today's New York Times and can be found here. Free registration may be required.

My comment: Obviously we can see what priority the cell phone was in this person's life...a definite Darwin Award nominee.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Feb 13, 2004)

Dumb person :angry:


----------

